# can I replace hard drive in my 501 dish network?



## gaxunil (Oct 29, 2003)

I've got a dish network 501 reciever giving me the 0457 problem, I think the hard drive is shot. I've looked around, but have found almost no info on being able to replace the hard drive myself. I'm technically literate and I know I'll void the warranty or whatever, but I'm out of warrant already so I don't care.

Anyone know if there is any info on replacing the hard drive in these things?
Thanks


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi gaxunil and welcome to DBSTalk.Com! :welcome_s

Unfortunately, there is no way to replace the hard drive in the 501 without some heavy duty tinkering which is explained in the yahoo groups (don't remember which one). The hard drive is married to the receiver.

Since your 501 is out of warranty, call Dish and get the $1.99 extended warranty and then wait a month before calling them again to have the receiver replaced (there is a 1 month waiting period before you can use the warranty). The warranty will also cover everything else in your system and is well worth the money.

Here are scans of the pamphlet. These scans are about a year old but nothing much should have changed since then.

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/dish_warranty_Page_1.jpg
http://www.dbstalk.com/images/dish_warranty_Page_2.jpg


----------

